# Is v2watch.com any good?



## Dsingle (Jul 4, 2012)

I want to buy an R4i Gold 3DS and R4 Revolution from *v2watch.com* but I don't know if their cards are any good. I can only afford v2watch.com because college isn't cheap and working part-time at Wal-Mart doesn't give me much purchasing power either. There's a $5.00 difference between V2watch and NDS-Card that alone is *over half my hourly pay at work*.

Also thank you for everyone who helped me choose a card! Like; _The Catboy, KineticUK, VMM, Foxi_4 and _tranfeer_, just to name a few from the top of my head.


----------



## Costello (Jul 4, 2012)

they are reliable as far as i know, used to be our sponsors.
our current sponsor is NDS-card, check the banner below...


----------



## Chaz. (Jul 8, 2012)

I ordered from them, very good! allowed me to use Paypal to pay when buying flash carts and  had friendly customer service.


----------



## BreckenTheDude (Jul 9, 2012)

I also ordered from them, it kind of takes a while but completely fine.


----------



## Scarcast (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm considering ordering from them, but their "Symantic secured" seal is not clickable, making me wonder how legitimate that seal is.


----------



## JohnMacArthur (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't do it.  I got burned for 3 cards and they refuse to answer my emails.   I order a lot from china and this rarely happens.  Do not order from them if you value your money.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Oct 8, 2013)

yes i have order a R4i Gold 3DS(r4ids.cn version) from them before.
i got it in less than 2 weeks from china to portugal
very good site IMO


----------



## Sesaru (Jul 14, 2014)

So, as of today, is it a reliable website?


----------

